# Opinions on Norah, 5 month old GSD bitch..



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

Very squirmy pup wondering what on earth we were doing, so probably not the best pictures!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Stacks are definitely hard with squirmy pups! 
The good: Sturdy looking female with good bone and a nice dark mask. Plus she is a sable so that is like bonus points for me  She has good angles front and rear and her rear feet look nice and tight. 
The bad: Flat withers and slight roached top line that makes the croup look very steep. This is quite common. (my own dog has a similar top line). 
Front feet could be tighter.
I wish you had a better picture of her face so I could see her ear set.


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

I agree with Rob. Pasterns look long but she is 5 months and will be out of proportion for the next couple of months. Front looks east-west. Nice bone, nice deep body, very healthy looking. Flat withers but that may be the stack. Wait 3-4 months and come back. She will be a different dog.


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you so much for the comments, I will definitely keep posting pictures as she matures. I do have some photos of her ears! they are on the "welcome mat" forum for new members under "hello from New Zealand" I've tried to add a link, hope it works...

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...mat/222562-hello-new-zealand.html#post2957602


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice ear set. She's a beauty.


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you so much for taking the time to comment, I'll put some more photos up when she's a bit older


----------

